# changement d'opérateur



## poupette83 (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut me confirmer qu'en changeant d'opérateur
(orange vers DartyBox)
on garde son ancienne adresse mail...
Chez moi rien ne marche... 
alors que l'on m'a affirmé que je garderai mes anciennes adresses mails ???

merci de me dire si vous avez connu cette solitude (plus de boite mails...) :sleep:


----------



## richard-deux (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je suis passé de Orange à Free et mon adresse email Orange n'est plus valide.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

ce qui semble assez logique, non ? 

c'est le cas ici aussi (au nord) ; à partir du moment ou tu changes de service, tu n'as plus accès à leurs produits, et l'adresse mail en fait partie, ainsi que l'hébergement. 

mais cela n'a aucun rapport avec les adresses tierces: hotmail, gmail et autres


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un peut me confirmer qu'en changeant d'opérateur
> (orange vers DartyBox)
> ...



Tout dépend du type d'adresse email...

L'adresse eMail que t'avais attribuée Orange (ainsi que toutes les adresses additionnelles que tu avais pu créer chez orange) sont perdues (tu quittes Orange, ils ne vont pas continuer à s'occuper de ton courrier gratuitement!)

Par contre si tu avais créé des adresses eMails chez Hotmail, GMail, Me.com, etc, etc... adresses qui sont indépendantes de ton fournisseur d'accès Internet, elles restent bien entendu actives!


----------



## poupette83 (29 Septembre 2009)

Où là la...  
me voilà très embêté...
Il me semblait que ça se passerait comme ça....
Mais chez Darty,  ils m'ont confirmé que ça ne changerait rien...

J'ai un commerce...  je reçois du couriel pour le travail....

(pour les autres boites   gmail ou hotmail  ou  laposte.net
je n'arrive pas à configurer sur  "mail" ....

C'est la galère...


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> Où là la...
> me voilà très embêté...
> Il me semblait que ça se passerait comme ça....
> Mais chez Darty,  ils m'ont confirmé que ça ne changerait rien...
> ...




Ben voyons... ils raconteraient n'importe quoi pour récupérer un client!

A votre place je retournerais voir ce vendeur indélicat pour lui faire connaître mon mécontentement et j'enverrais un courrier au service commercial de Darty pour leur faire comprendre le préjudice que vous allez supporter de part la perte du lien avec vos clients!

En contactant Orange, il n'est peut-être pas trop tard pour reprendre un contrat chez eux et récupérer vos anciennes adresses eMails.


----------



## schwebb (29 Septembre 2009)

Hello,

Prends une adresse Gmail, par exemple, qui pourra te suivre quel que soit ton opérateur.

Pour paramétrer Mail, fie-toi à l'aide de Gmail (ou à celle d'un autre webmail si tu en choisis un autre; mais Gmail est vraiment bien).


----------



## poupette83 (29 Septembre 2009)

je suis déjà aller voir le vendeur,
il n'affirme toujours qu'orange va me laisser mes boites mail!!!

Mais aujourd'hui tout est bloqué...

J'ai une adresse gmail.com   mais elle aussi ne fonctionne pas avec mail.

J'aimais bien mail. pour envoyer des dossiers

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> je suis déjà aller voir le vendeur,
> il n'affirme toujours qu'orange va me laisser mes boites mail!!!
> 
> Mais aujourd'hui tout est bloqué...
> ...



1) utiliser gmail dans mail

2) tu retournes chez darty avec tes identifiants orange (tu as du recevoir une feuille avec çà, non ? ) et tu leur demande de te montrer comment faire pour consulter tes mails ! ça risque d'être amusant


----------



## poupette83 (29 Septembre 2009)

oui...  amusant...

sauf que je rigole plus....

J'ai tellement de problèmes avec cette Darty Box
Ils m'ont dit  "ok on résilie  mais vous payer 1 an ...  34  x 12....

Je sais pas si on peut dire leur "je m'en foutisme"  haut et fort
mais Darty  c'est de la m......
Ils sont incapable d'installer quoi que ce soit....
J'ai d'autres problèmes que la messagerie.
(routeur, fax, téléphone, imprimantes, wi fi.....)


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> oui...  amusant...
> 
> sauf que je rigole plus....
> 
> ...



bah, y'a des abrutis partout

de là à généraliser ...

mais je compatis pour tes mails


----------



## poupette83 (29 Septembre 2009)

c'est bon de se sentir soutenu...


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> c'est bon de se sentir soutenu...




c'est du vécu 


depuis, je "loue" un nom de domaine, et tous mes mails pros arrivent sur une adresse xxx@[I]nomdemasociete[/I].be . C'est pas très cher et plus classe.


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> oui...  amusant...
> 
> sauf que je rigole plus....
> 
> ...



Les menacer de porter plainte pour obtenir réparation du préjudice commercial subit... non mais!


----------



## poupette83 (29 Septembre 2009)

... ma Lettre recommandée vient de partir
moi je veux que ça fonctionne comme avant !!! c'est tout
merci de votre soutien,

Je vous raconterai la suite...


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> ... ma Lettre recommandée vient de partir
> moi je veux que ça fonctionne comme avant !!! c'est tout
> merci de votre soutien,
> 
> Je vous raconterai la suite...



à part renouveler chez orange ... je ne vois pas


----------



## poupette83 (29 Septembre 2009)

orange... c'est fini...  ils m'ont exploité depuis tant d'années...

la devise de Darty : "100% de clients satisfaits"...

donc ils vont me satisfaire...


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> orange... c'est fini...  ils m'ont exploité depuis tant d'années...
> 
> la devise de Darty : "100% de clients satisfaits"...
> 
> donc ils vont me satisfaire...



Orange t'a exploitée dis-tu, mais tu as mis du temps à t'en rendre compte... alors que là avec Darty, c'est dès la première prise de contact et avant même que tu sois cliente!


Ca c'est du service client!


----------



## poupette83 (29 Septembre 2009)

oui orange m'a exploité,
je payais 2 abonnement de lignes
+ 1 forfait illimité + portable
+ internet mais juste 5 go
(dès que je dépassais ... en plus)
TOTAL + 120  par mois

Je voulais pas quitter orange, c'est une bonne adresse
Je m'en mords les doigts.. 
mais ils n'ont aucun service suivi clientèle, satisfaction du client,
c'est des gens fermés.


----------



## cetici (30 Septembre 2009)

Quand je suis passé de orange à free j'ai effectivement gardé  mon adresse mail orange (enfin wanadoo à l'époque) la seule chose est qu'il faut utiliser les identifiants pour connection modem bas débit et non adsl.

Je sais que cela remonte à quelques années mais j'ai toujours cette adresse et je collecte mon mail via mon adsl free sans soucis.

Je ne sais pas si actuellement ils font encore une différence entre les identifiants bas débit et adsl, à essayer.


----------



## fpoil (1 Octobre 2009)

Un bon moyen d'éviter d'avoir des problémes de changement d'opérateur tout en utilisant leur compte mail, c'est le couple nom de domaine + redirection de mail, cela coûte environ 15 euros ttc/an...

Tu as une adresse mail liée à ton nom de domaine : tonnom@tondomaine.fr par exemple, seule adresse que tes contacts connaissent et qui est redirigée vers le compte de messagerie de ton FAI.

Si tu changes de FAI, tu changes juste la redirection en pointant vers le nouveau compte.

Pratique


----------

